# 05 hood rubber inserts



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

so the rubber inserts when u pop the hood that go in the hood scoop well can be popped out, is there any downside to doing this, i know i wont really see any performance gains but maybe it will keep the engine a little cooler.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Keeping the engine cooler will produce performance gains. I removed my fuel rail covers and hood plugs at the drag strip and did some playing around. The car cools a lot quicker between runs without the plugs and fuel rail covers. In the summer I also noticed a difference of 1-2 tenths due the engine not heating up as much in the staging lanes and during staging.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

is that what there called, hood plugs, i didnt think itd be enuff cool air to produce any real gains, im talking about the rubber pieces inside of the hood scoops that u can pull out? is that what u were reffering to?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

That is what ferg was referring about. I took mine out and only put them in when it's raining and when I was it. As far as performance, maybe a little. The more air you have running through your scoops the better to keep your motor cooler.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> That is what ferg was referring about. I took mine out and only put them in when it's raining and when I was it. As far as performance, maybe a little. The more air you have running through your scoops the better to keep your motor cooler.


I took mine out and the motor does seem to cool down a bit better. I've left them out in a few of our FL rain storms and nothing's happend. However i've noticed more dust building up in the enginge area with them out. I'm having to wipe it down twice a week now.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Same thing happened here as far as dust, dirt and bugs on the engine. I never put mine back once I took them out. The fuel rail covers protected the coil packs though so the only time I took those off was when I was at the track.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've haven't noticed any dust(now you are making me paranoid) but I forgot to put them in one time when it was raining and the motor was pretty wet.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

maybe put some mesh or some little crappy filters in place of those rubber baffles? Might cut down on that dust buildup and keep water out.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I was thinking around those same lines. Maybe over lap the existing screen with some type of mesh screen. Definitely would help out with bugs but I doubt it would help with the water issue.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

When I'm at speed--say, 80 or so on a freeway--I've noticed that the hood shimmies a bit. Just keep an eye on the panel gap between the driver's side front fender and the hood and see if you don't notice it, too.

I have a notion that whatever air is getting through the hood scoops (I've left the rubber inserts in place) is causing a bit of lift under the hood, making it vibrate a bit. I'd be curious to know if '04s do the same thing, or if their hoods sit still.

Anyway, I'd imagine that taking the inserts out would only increase this phenomenon in steady-state cruising at speed.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> When I'm at speed--say, 80 or so on a freeway--I've noticed that the hood shimmies a bit. Just keep an eye on the panel gap between the driver's side front fender and the hood and see if you don't notice it, too.
> 
> I have a notion that whatever air is getting through the hood scoops (I've left the rubber inserts in place) is causing a bit of lift under the hood, making it vibrate a bit. I'd be curious to know if '04s do the same thing, or if their hoods sit still.
> 
> Anyway, I'd imagine that taking the inserts out would only increase this phenomenon in steady-state cruising at speed.


I actually watched for that with mine. I was wondering the same thing as you. My hood didn't shimmy before or after the hood plug removal. You might want to see if there is any adjustments that can be made to how yours closes.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

I was going to say my inserts have been off since day 5 of owning the car and 10k miles later they are still off.. After 150 mph runs on the highway.. I have yet to notice any shimmy..


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> You might want to see if there is any adjustments that can be made to how yours closes.


Yeah, you can play with the closure a bit, but I've always done that mainly for cosmetic reasons (to make sure the panels are even). My hood fits nicely, so I've just left it where it is.

The vibration isn't pronounced--just a little shimmying of no real consequence. I've had the car up above 110, but quite frankly, I was so busy watching the road that I didn't check the hood!


----------

